# Sauvegarde Ipad sur time capsule



## ktophe (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, j'aurais une question bête, est ce qu'on peut sauvegarder les documents de l'iras sur la time capsule?

Je me sert de ma time capsule pour sauvegarder mon imac, et aussi en borne wifi, mais un ami me demande si in peut faire ça. Moi je n'en ai pas l'utilité et je ne pense pas que ce soit possible mais on sait jamais.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

Directement, je ne pense pas, mais tu peux faire un backup "en wifi" sur iTunes et ensuite faire un backup Time machine (si nécessaire: uniquement de iTunes) sur ta Time Capsule ;-)


----------

